# Can I use fused Jumper



## SoonIWill (12 mo ago)

Can I use this fused jumper in control circuit 120 v to bypass any open circuit ?


----------



## CAUSA (Apr 3, 2013)

Why would you want to?
Fix it right.


----------



## 99cents (Aug 20, 2012)

I don’t understand the question. Why is the circuit open? 

Are you an electrician? This site is for electricians.


----------



## SoonIWill (12 mo ago)

CAUSA said:


> Why would you want to?
> Fix it right.


I mean if we have any trip or issue and i want to use jumper for troubleshooting purposes


----------



## SoonIWill (12 mo ago)

99cents said:


> I don’t understand the question. Why is the circuit open?
> 
> Are you an electrician? This site is for electricians.


I mean if we have any trip or issue and i want to use jumper for troubleshooting purposes


----------



## 99cents (Aug 20, 2012)

SoonIWill said:


> I mean if we have any trip or issue and i want to use jumper for troubleshooting purposes


Please fill out your electrical credential by going to Profile and Account Settings.


----------



## CMP (Oct 30, 2019)

If you use a temp fuse with the proper size, around a shorted circuit, would it not make sense that the bypass fuse would blow as well?


----------



## micromind (Aug 11, 2007)

I've had one of those for many years, I built it to test traffic signals so I'd blow a fuse instead of a load switch. Still use it on small loads when a short circuit of ground fault is a possibility.


----------



## gpop (May 14, 2018)

I have a bunch of fused jumpers that i use for troubleshooting so im really not sure what the problem is. Its temporary and its going to be removed so its not a big deal. I even have some jumpers with 250 ma fuses that i am going to pop on purpose as indicators. 

Drives do not require full sized fuses to get the control board up so im happy to fire up a drive on 1-3 amp fuses just to see if its capable of booting the control board so i can copy the program.


----------



## CAUSA (Apr 3, 2013)

gpop said:


> I have a bunch of fused jumpers that i use for troubleshooting so im really not sure what the problem is. Its temporary and its going to be removed so its not a big deal. I even have some jumpers with 250 ma fuses that i am going to pop on purpose as indicators.
> 
> Drives do not require full sized fuses to get the control board up so im happy to fire up a drive on 1-3 amp fuses just to see if its capable of booting the control board so i can copy the program.


I love this 250ma fuse. It’s my get out of jail free card when it’s a gost/intermittent issue with controls sequence. Great tattle tails. But reusable and cheap.


----------



## ScooterMcGavin (Jan 24, 2011)

I always just use my fluke on current mode as a fused jumper. Less stuff to carry and you can see the load pickup on it which helps with troubleshooting in certain cases.


----------



## gpop (May 14, 2018)

ScooterMcGavin said:


> I always just use my fluke on current mode as a fused jumper. Less stuff to carry and you can see the load pickup on it which helps with troubleshooting in certain cases.


A friend told me the fuse in the fluke is expensive to replace.


----------



## Mbit (Feb 28, 2020)

ScooterMcGavin said:


> I always just use my fluke on current mode as a fused jumper. Less stuff to carry and you can see the load pickup on it which helps with troubleshooting in certain cases.


Haha glad I'm not the only one. And yes they are $$$


----------



## paulengr (Oct 8, 2017)

As a troubleshooting aid in-line fuses are useful but more than one. If it’s just one a small breaker is a better option.

So say you have a typical starter bucket issue. You have just one control power fuse on the control power transformer for everything. ONE of the say 5-10 different circuits is shorted. And worse still it’s intermittent. So you can use say 5 online fuses in temporary wiring. When one trips then you can test/troubleshoot just that one circuit or move all your fuses further down into that one circuit.

Once you find/fix the problem you remove all the inline fuses.

Another option are the Supco POP3 and POP5 breakers. More expensive to start with but no fuses to replace. Also useful to replace the fuse temporarily with a breaker because these days control power fuses are getting expensive. Again once you find the issue, remove your test tools.


----------

